

RubyGems Incident Status - thibaut_barrere
https://docs.google.com/document/d/10tuM51VKRcSHJtUZotraMlrMHWK1uXs8qQ6Hmguyf1g/preview?sle=true#

======
thibaut_barrere
See also:

\- <https://status.heroku.com/incidents/489>

\- <http://status.rubygems.org/>

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Related:

\- <https://twitter.com/fowlduck/status/296821768902017024>

